# Biostar MCP6PB M2+ Ver. 6.0 audio problem



## willjm3931

i built a computer with this mb Biostar MCP6PB M2+ Ver. 6.0a several months ago and just finally got it up and running because I couldn't find my xp license.  It doesn't recognize the audio.  I tried downloading different drivers and still doesn't work.  Any suggestions?


----------



## StrangleHold

Did you try these audio drivers from Biostar? Biostar seems to be slow.
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/driver.php?S_ID=387


----------



## willjm3931

i did the audio drivers.


----------



## johnb35

You need the hd audio bus driver before the sound driver will actual install since you have high definition audio.  

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33867.exe

Download this and install it and then reinstall the sound driver from here.

http://download.biostar.com.tw/upload/Driver/Audio/Realtek/HD/2KXP/WDM_R236.exe


----------



## willjm3931

Still the same thing.


----------



## johnb35

Can you give us a screen shot of the device manager?


----------



## willjm3931

Under other devices with yellow ? says......
Audio device on high definition audio bus


----------



## johnb35

Right click on that device and click on properties, then click on the details tab and give me the 4 digit vendor and device id numbers.  They look like this.


----------



## willjm3931

Hdaudio/func_01&ven_106&dev


----------



## johnb35

You didn't give me the full details I need you missed a digit on the vendor and you didn't list a device ID.  Look at what is circled in red in the attached image.  Getting a screen shot of the device manager would help.  Do you have an entry labeled Realtek high definition audio listed under sound already?  If so, do you have a video card that possibly has an hdmi port and this is the driver you are looking for?


----------



## willjm3931

screenshot attached, I hope.


----------



## johnb35

nope, no attached image.  Just check the numbers again.  Each id needs 4 digits, which could be all numbers or combination of letters and numbers.


----------



## praja.groups

*MCP6PB M2+ Audio Driver Problem*

Hello Friends,

For me also same problem I have downloaded the drivers from Biostar website and Realtek website also. But, It is not getting install. Pls solve this problem. I have attached the screen shot. I hope this will be sufficient.

Thanks
Raja


----------



## johnb35

praja.groups said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> For me also same problem I have downloaded the drivers from Biostar website and Realtek website also. But, It is not getting install. Pls solve this problem. I have attached the screen shot. I hope this will be sufficient.
> 
> Thanks
> Raja



Try this driver.

www.viaarena.com/Driver/vinyl_v700b.zip

unzip it and then run the setup file inside.


----------



## praja.groups

Thanks, let me try and let you know.


----------



## praja.groups

I have tried this driver. It is says like this. Pls help me.


----------



## johnb35

And you've tried this driver?

http://download.biostar.com.tw/upload/Driver/Audio/Realtek/HD/2KXP/WDM_R236.exe


----------



## praja.groups

First I have tried this driver only. But, not installed.


----------



## johnb35

Your only other option is to go buy a dedicated sound card as it sounds like you have a bad onboard sound chip.


----------



## praja.groups

Oh... It is sad. No other option ?

I have 3 systems and I am using it for Games. All systems are same configurations and I bought just 3 months back. The person who installed the system he missed out the mother board cds. All other drivers are downloaded from Biostar website and it is installed successfully. I don't know why this audio driver is not getting installed.


----------



## willjm3931

Hdaudio\func_01&ven_1106&dev_e721&subsys


----------



## johnb35

Go into device manager and see if you have an entry listed under system devices labeled "microsoft uaa bus driver for high definition audio"


----------



## willjm3931

Yes,  it is listed


----------



## johnb35

http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/vinyl_v700b.zip

Try that.  If it don't work then don't know what is going on.  The other user in this thread can't get it to install either so i'm assuming its a bad sound chip.  May have to buy a dedicated sound card.


----------

